# EBM estimating software (comm.)



## jhwhaley72972 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have been looking into new estimating software, I would like to know if anyone out there has used E.B.M. estimating software (comm.) for any length of time. If so , how do you like it & would you recommend it ? Any other est. software that has (other than E.B.M.) worked good for anybody, please let me know.:thumbup:


----------

